
Show HN: Customer Care on WhatsApp and Wechat via Zendesk - kibee
https://app.ongair.im/
======
ismail
Testing it out.

Messages are not instant, i sent a message to # activated with app over 3 mins
ago and it has still not appeared in the app. Also sending a message to a
contact has not been received

~~~
kibee
Hi Ismail, it does take a while get activated, sometimes upto 30mins its not
ideal it's something we are fixing.

Thank you for the feedback.

------
kibee
Ongair is an easy to use dashboard that enables businesses to do great
customer support on WhatsApp or WeChat straight from Zendesk seamlessly.

~~~
wingerlang
Any plans to support LINE?

~~~
kibee
Yes, we plan to integrate most of the popular IM platforms, Viber, Kik and
also SMS( still important in most markets)

~~~
wingerlang
Do you have some newsletter?

------
kibee
Please DO NOT USE YOUR PERSONAL NUMBER to test, get a number you can
experiment with or use your actual customer support line

------
ismail
Also beware. I am having an issue transferring the # back to my phone. Do not
use it on your actual WhatsAPP #

~~~
kibee
True, i have tried to make it clear in the activation process DO NOT USE YOUR
PERSONAL NUMBER! in red, people still ignore that.

Thank you for the feedback. Try sign up again with a test number.

